# Boa unsure of exact breed



## Reptillianblade (Apr 21, 2021)

Hiya guys, can anyone tell me the exact type of my new boa, ive been told its possibly a hog island boa or possibly a sunset boa,


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Boas do not have breeds, they are not dogs. 

Does look Hog Island like, but may be a hybrid. Impossible to say really. Only the breeder will know.


----------



## Reptillianblade (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok sorry morphs, lol, cheers,


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hogg Islands are not a morph, they are an island locality. Sunsets are a morph.
With _Boa imperator_ you get morphs and localities. The island localities are generally smaller than the mainland form.
i agree it looks like a Hogg Island, with the black specks and the reduced pattern.
Sunsets tend to have quite an orange colour to them. 
Ultimately, it doesn't make much difference unless you intend to breed from it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Ian has more or less covered things. The only thing I can add is that with all the crossing of Boa Constrictor and Boa Imperator over the years, including island locals the gene pool is a mess. Unless the breeder had knowledge of the linage then it could be anything. From the images I would agree that based on them alone it is very reminiscent of a Hogg Island


----------



## Reptillianblade (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks guys i do intend breeding from her, should i pair her with a male hog island boa?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptillianblade said:


> Thanks guys i do intend breeding from her, should i pair her with a male hog island boa?


You really do need to confirm from the breeder just what she is first.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Breeding is best done with animals of known ID. 

There's only one 'G' in 'Hog', by the way. Cayos Cochinos = Hog (Pig) Island.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptillianblade said:


> Thanks guys i do intend breeding from her, should i pair her with a male hog island boa?


Ideally yes, and ideally you should know the linage back at least one generation, ideally more. The breeder who supplied the snake should at lest be able to give you the details of its parent snakes, and should also know the details of their parents (ie the grandparents) from when he purchased them. Personally I would like to see the bloodline kept as clean as possible, so paring to another Hog Island boa of known linage would be the ideal combination.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

To be honest, what you breed her to depends what you intend to do with the offspring.


----------

